# Shelf Reliance Pantry Organizer



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I have just bought some of the small "Shelf Reliance" canned good organizers and I cannot believe how well they do their job!
I cant figure out how to post a pic of it here so guess you'll just have to use your imaginations LOL


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Centraltn said:


> I have just bought some of the small "Shelf Reliance" canned good organizers and I cannot believe how well they do their job!
> I cant figure out how to post a pic of it here so guess you'll just have to use your imaginations LOL


like these?


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Ayup. I bought three like the top one and each holds 40 cans. I also bought a thingie to hold boxes of wrap and ziplocks. It hasnt come yet


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Did ya buy directly from shelf reliance or like Costco?


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Actually DJ I ordered them from Amazon.com. They were $38 there and 41 at the shelf reliance site. If Shelf reliance doesnt charge for shipping, then it may come out just about the same price wise


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Blob, where'd ya get those shallow plastic drawers you put ontop of the cansolidators? The'd be great for gravy and sauce mixes.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> Hey Blob, where'd ya get those shallow plastic drawers you put ontop of the cansolidators? The'd be great for gravy and sauce mixes.


I just bought some of those yesterday at a Dollar General store. They were $4.50 apiece and made by Sterlite. I LOVE THEM!!

Hey Blob ... good show!! I've been looking at those can consolidator things ... but I'm so torn ... Might have to get one and try it out now ...


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

*My .02*

We have the smaller units as well. FWIW, be careful of how high you stack them and how much you set on top of your stack. Ours are stacked two high and invariably get cases of cans put on top. That is almost too much load for them when full. When "empty" (i.e. not fully stocked), they actually seem weaker in that the sectional supports "lean" more. Seems the cans give some structural rigidity when fully stocked.

We have had them in our rotation plan for a year now, and they haven't failed yet, but I am looking into the feasibilty of reverse engineering these things in plywood or pine board, using the originals as a template for a longer unit. If I ever get around to it. I will amend with the results.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

:congrat: I LOVE IT! I want it  I'll buy it!

I'm countin' my pennies!


----------



## MrsSellaneous (Apr 13, 2011)

You may order food rotation systems with more configuration options directly from my website.

You will find more selection there than you will in any warehouse or big box stores. If you register before checking out, you will also receive 1/2 offs and 10% in free food to use on a future purchase.

Definitely the way to go! More selection, cheaper pricing, and earn free food in the process! Also comparable food packages at cheaper than Costco pricing.

Do not ever pay Shelf Reliance Retail - because you don't have too!

Shop Shelf Reliance

Interested in saving 1-2% more? Email me for a current price list & order directly phone/email

You are welcome to contact me with any questions
Marie Adams
[email protected]


----------

